# Paxil - wow, went back on it w/o dcotors knowledge



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Okay, so I am stupid beyond belief. I was on Paxil last year and it worked well with my system. Went off it for about 5 months and then decided I needed it again. Since I had moved I was no longer near the Dr that prescribed it to me and I had some left from my last refill. Okay so it was darn stupid of me. I think I was supposed to take it on a gradual increase of dose and instead took full strength dose. I started on Last Monday and by Friday was not doing so well. Very dizzy and having side effects. Sweating like mad. Okay did another stupid thing and went off of it all together now as of Thursday morning last pill. Still as of this morning Saturday I am still feeling some of the side effects of anxiety and sweats. I guess it will take some time to exit my system. All doctors around here have a 4 week waiting time to get in and see them. I guess I just have to deal with this one on my own now. No health insurance either. I checked out yesterday to see if they have any walkin clinics out here but no.Mark


----------

